# Facing east at sunset



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If this isn't the most beautiful picture I don't know what is.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Love it. 

It's called "alpenglow".


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

That's unique. Great capture.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

What peak is that? It looks like lone peak as seen from draper.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a great shot. The golden hues on the mountain really make it pop. Up here in the Ogden area the moutains are turning pink and purple as the sun goes down.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> What peak is that? It looks like lone peak as seen from draper.


Lone peak... from Sandy

Thanks for the comments everyone... 8)


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice What are you shooting?


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Panasonic FZ-8
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicfz8/


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I tried for the same pic, taken on 12-26-07?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I think I tried for the same pic, taken on 12-26-07?


Hogan did you take that while driving?


----------

